# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Dbol cycle. (Kidney pain!)

## Humble B

I'm doing a Dbol only cycle as this is my first time and if there are side effects I want to know what's causing them.

Picture:


Day one..
10mg Dbol (Making sure it isn't poison)
Milk Thistle (throughout cycle)
NA-R-ALA (throughout cycle)
weight 193pounds
age 28
Hight 5'11"
BF 15% (estimate)

Day two..
25mg Dbol

Day Three..
woke up in the middle of the night, bad pain in the left side of my abdomen. Went to my computer to look at a human anatomy chart and deduced that it's my left kidney that's hurting. Drank a large amount of water. It feels better now about 5 hours later, but am still worried and considering canceling the cycle.  :Frown: 

Anyone else have this kind of experience?

----------


## Humble B

Kidney pain decreased throughout the day. I don't want to abandon the cycle after all these months of research and source finding. I took 10mg at lunch time and continued drinking a lot of water. 

Will continue at a small dose and work my way up.

----------


## XNathan

Quit your cycle and try just testosterone 250-500mg EW. 

IMO this is just muscle, but it can be kidney stone. Dbol will not kill your kidneys after 3days and in this low dose ist not possible.

----------


## vBRAH

Up your milk thistle intake, definitely up your water intake - both are important IMO. If pain persist maybe it'd be a good idea to go to a doctor and get your blood work done and just follow it closely, if it gets any worse you'll know to stop but hopefully it'll subside over a couple of days.

Also remember to take it with food and split throughout the day.

----------


## GT2

Putting aside the fact that this is a sh1t-ass cycle, why are you even cycling? Judging by your pic, you don't look like you've even lifted a weight before...wow is all I can say.

----------


## Albrus05

Try to drink not so much water.

----------


## ghettoboyd

? what is your basis for this statement?water can only help with the flushing of the kidney i belive. im just curious what u mean.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Putting aside the fact that this is a sh1t-ass cycle, why are you even cycling? Judging by your pic, you don't look like you've even lifted a weight before...wow is all I can say.


i have to agree with you he could benefit from learning how to first set up a proper diet according to his goals and of course exersise to get the most out of aas.

----------


## vBRAH

Friend of mine did a D-Bol only cycle and just mentioned that taking D-Bol with food and drinking a good amount of water kept any discomfort away etc so its from his experience not mine  :Smilie:  (worked for him either way)

----------


## Humble B

> Putting aside the fact that this is a sh1t-ass cycle, why are you even cycling? Judging by your pic, you don't look like you've even lifted a weight before...wow is all I can say.


I've gained 30 pounds in 2 years naturally. I eat a lot and train as much as my muscles will let me. People comment all the time how big I look now. You've just been looking at too many bodybuilders. lol

----------


## Big

Sorry bro, but looking at your pic, you are no where near your natural potential. Regardless, good luck and keep up posted.

----------


## Humble B

> Quit your cycle and try just testosterone 250-500mg EW.


I think that's good advice. Getting vials into Australia is risky business though. Our customs are pretty sadistic.

I may put everything on hold, I'll see how I feel tomorrow.

----------


## Big

> Try to drink not so much water.


what???
please don't advise when you have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## redz

Stop cycle it is clear you have not trained naturally much or at all. You dont need steroids you need a good diet and training routine. Dbol only is a waste anyways.

----------


## Humble B

> Sorry bro, but looking at your pic, you are no where near your natural potential. Regardless, good luck and keep up posted.


I have protean powders, supplements and nutrition books coming out my ears. Maybe I haven't reached my natural potential, but I sure would like to take a short cut.  :Wink/Grin:  Cheating is kind of the point of all this, isn't it?

I don't expect to be Mr. Olympia, I would just like a little more size. 

I'm really not as naive as I seem. I was just a little taken aback when my internal organs started hurting 2 days in. I sure do appreciate everything everyone has contributed.

----------


## redz

> I have protean powders, supplements and nutrition books coming out my ears. Maybe I haven't reached my natural potential, but I sure would like to take a short cut. Cheating is kind of the point of all this, isn't it?
> 
> I don't expect to be Mr. Olympia, I would just like a little more size. 
> 
> I'm really not as naive as I seem. I was just a little taken aback when my internal organs started hurting 2 days in. I sure do appreciate everything everyone has contributed.


It doesnt work like that, steroids do nothing if your diet and training arent spot on. Its no short cut you will lose all of what you gain as soon as you come off, Trust me. Your diet sucks despite what you may think your body is no where near ready to cycle. I am currently on Dbol 40mg ed, Test C 600mg/week and Tren E 400mg/week and have no organ problems as you describe. If anything your diet may be giving you problems.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I have protean powders, supplements and nutrition books coming out my ears. Maybe I haven't reached my natural potential, but I sure would like to take a short cut.  Cheating is kind of the point of all this, isn't it?
> 
> I don't expect to be Mr. Olympia, I would just like a little more size. 
> 
> I'm really not as naive as I seem. I was just a little taken aback when my internal organs started hurting 2 days in. I sure do appreciate everything everyone has contributed.


i think you got it all wrong. i feel aas is most benefical after you have reached a good level of muscularity.the real "point" of using aas is to gain past your genetic potential after you have exhusted all other means of gaining(diet,diffrent training tecniques and principals act.)do what your gonna do i guess and learn first hand what others a warning u about. good luck

----------


## subiedude03

from the pic it looks like you could benefit more from a good diet and work out plan than a cycle of dbol

----------


## scaramouche

I agree with the cautionary messages of others, but the fact remains he _is_ doing it and is probably unlikely to stop, as he mentioned he has researched for a while, possibly on here so I can only assume he has read all this advice before and decided to go ahead anyway. I knew a guy locally who complained of kidney pains on dbol after only a short time on a low dose although I had previously thought it wasnt possible as has been mentioned already so Im not discounting the pain is actually caused by the dbol, personally I am lucky to have suffered no physical sides from dbol apart from growth of course  :Smilie: 

Im not saying a dbol only cycle is bad, I have done it myself in the name of research  :Wink:  If you really want to do an oral only cycle as your first, you might want to try anavar , its expensive but relatively harmless. Ive never heard of anyone suffering any discomfort from anavar. 

If I may comment on what has been said about your pic, I have to agree your certainly not the biggest guy in the gym but speaking from personal observations I have known guys who cycled from day one and have gone on to be lifelong lifters with good results. On the flipside I have also known guys to crash and burn very quickly. So the best advice I can give you is read hard and choose well.

----------


## Back In Black

Well, 9 years later I'm sure his issue is resolved!!!

----------


## scaramouche

haha I didnt see that, Im sure it was a new post. derrrrr lol

Oh well back to the opticians  :Smilie:

----------

